# Snow, snow go away!



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Not cool that we have our new ride and snow everywhere!

*Instead of this...*

From ECDM 29

*Maybe I need this??*









*Or this?*
Sandman Outback « The TandemGeek's Blog


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

ds2199 said:


> *Or this?*
> Sandman Outback « The TandemGeek's Blog


That. Or you could come to SoCal - trails are in great shape. We still won't be able to keep up, but we won't be wheezing when we finally catch up.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

South Florida seems good this time of year. Bring some good lights and we can hit some tight singletrack or see if there are any alligators on the wide trails.

Full moon ride tomorrow night.

As for the Pugsley clone, they are fun when it's real sandy.

Consider you have 4 months to clean, wax and prep your fleet.

FWIW, if you are old enough, The Villages has a road tandem club, and Santos is 20 minutes away. Think retirement in central Florida. If you play golf...the entire place is a golf cart paradise.

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> South Florida seems good this time of year. Bring some good lights and we can hit some tight singletrack or see if there are any alligators on the wide trails.
> 
> Full moon ride tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


Too bad Florida is a bit of a road trip!!

Hopefully it will not be 4 months. Snow around here tends to melt and we generally get some winter riding. Otherwise, I'll just ask for MORE snow (at least in the mountains) and we'll go skiing:thumbsup:

Retirement is a ways off, but thanks for the tip!


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Trails are great here in GJ - just dress warm!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Trails4Two said:


> Trails are great here in GJ - just dress warm!


Too bad we're both crazy busy at work, or I'd be sayin "Road trip to GJ"!


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I understand. We haven't been on the bike for weeks. I miss it...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Honestly, as much as I don't like cold or snow, if my employer, and my stokers, had a facility that was in a more pretty area of the US, with good riding, moving just for the sake of the new experience would be a top priority.

Possibly I have been working this wrong all along. Maybe I should have us move to a location where my stoker has a facility, she can earn the good money, and I can work as a greeter @ the Super Walmart or deliver pizza.

Hope the snow runs in spurts and allows you to mix your riding and skiing.

PK


----------



## OntarioMTBMama (Nov 13, 2011)

We have the tandem set up on the trainer in the basement. My kids have been enjoying "Racing" on it for a few weeks now.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Hee, hee...*

We are having one of those great riding wintersout in GJ/Fruita. Very little snow and moderate temps (mid 40's). About 50% of trails are in great shape, and 25% more depending on the temp. We have been out about 4-5 times over the holiday and may go to Moab Monday.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Trails4Two said:


> We are having one of those great riding wintersout in GJ/Fruita. Very little snow and moderate temps (mid 40's). About 50% of trails are in great shape, and 25% more depending on the temp. We have been out about 4-5 times over the holiday and may go to Moab Monday.


Looks like fun!

Still snow here, but I'm going for a New Year's ride tomorrow anyway (no tandem tomorrow though).

Happy New Year!


----------

